# Job Box Security



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

This was brought up in another forum, so I copied what I posted and placed it here for all concerned:



Word of warning about job boxes:

DO NOT get one that does not capture the padlock(s) you use. If you get one that uses loose padlocks (meaning, you remove them from the box to open it) you still have a security threat. Generally, the cheapest boxes use this method.

Here's how it works:
At the start of the day, you unlock your box, and what do you do with the padlocks? Set them inside the box, right? And you think you're safe at the end of the day when you pop them back on and go home. WRONG!

What a savvy theif does is suanter by your job box, and takes a peek at what brand & model of padlock you have. He/she then goes out and buys padlock(s) just like the one(s) you use. When the time is right, the crook replaces your locks with their own.
Now, at the end of the day, you dutifully slap the padlocks on, and beat feat outa there with a totally false sense of security. That night, the theif shows up with the KEY TO HIS/HER locks that YOU INSTALLED, and speedily takes off with all your goodies stashed inside.

To add insult to injury, the SOB will lock the box back up, so when you come in the next day, your key won't work. So you either have a locksmith come out, ask the welder on the site to cut it open, or drill out the locks.........._ only to find an empty box!_

If the cops or jobsite security happen to come along and see what's going on, all the theif has to say is, "Well, it's MY box.... look, I even have the key to it!"

This HAS HAPPENED at jobsites I've worked at, so I strongly recommend the brands that must have the padlocks physically installed inside the box itself. Yes, they can be swapped, but not in a matter of seconds as in the scenario above. It would take several minutes and a few tools to do, so the theif will move on instead.

If you do get one that requires you to remove the padlocks, at least lock the shackles together before placing them in the box for the day.

Theiving ba***ards are everywhere these days. You have been warned.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Where are you in IA?
I hade the hinge torched off a job box. The wholes hinge that runs the full length on the back side. Thankfully they didn't get much.


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

480, thanks for he heads up thieves are allways coming up with new ways to rip poeple off


----------



## Southern Build (Feb 25, 2009)

Interesting, it would work most time to I guess.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

A Partner saw with a metal cutting blade will get you into most Job Boxes in less than two minutes, just cut the lid around the locks.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

I thought the gang boxes that capture the lock were pretty safe until I saw one with the locks drilled out one morning. And like mentioned above the hinges can be cut with a circular saw or grinder or the lid cut around the hinges. Nothing is safe, if someone wants in they will get in. I think we should get together and invent an electric gangbox. Not sure how we would turn it on and off so we don't get shocked ourselves but a good zap would probably make a theif think twice about breaking into the box. But then I guess they could just get insulated electrician gloves to get around that. Guess there is always a way around it.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

We only put things like cords, hoses, nails in our job boxes. Never any valuable power tools. I know, I know cords/hoses are expensive too, but thieves don't want em. Our job box has been broken into twice. One time I pulled in the driveway to discover a large pair of bolt cutters laying in my parking spot. Thats a bad feeling. Other time, we left our old box on a completed job for probably 6 weeks and somebody worked on that sucker with a sledge hammer I presume. Probably spent a good half hour getting in only to find that it only contained a broken down microwave and some cords with no ends. Almost felt sorry for them thieves.


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

I have the Dewalt Job Box, the padlock is a circular one which is housed internally behind to large round steel pins. The only thing you see from the outside is the small opening for the key. I bought mine for cheap from a store who wasn't going to sell them since they are so hard to handle/store. Really no box is safe from a grinder/metal cutting saw, same goes for a job trailer. I always sleep a little uneasy when a lot of my tools are sitting on some jobsite over an hour away.


----------



## ERAD_DIB (Mar 13, 2009)

Drew, _thievery_ in _New Hampsha_? What is the world coming to? 

As he says, if a thief is determined enough, you can't stop him. What you *can* do is slow him down so much that it becomes "unprofitable," and he'll go bother somebody who is less protected.

Are there battery-powered grinders, saws and drills with enough power/duration to attack good locks? Platinum makes a good point, but if the power on a site is also secured, they'll have to bring the "juice" with them. The Partner or equivalent would be self-contained and fast, but it'd also be kinda obvious, but maybe not so much on a remote site.

I haven't looked at their site for it recently, because I thought DeWalt's security system was kinda pricey, having to buy the monitoring service too. Do they make sensors for job boxes?


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

I don't use the sensors but I have seen them and they are pretty small. A Dewalt Rep told me you pay a monthly fee for something like 4 remote sensors and 1 "mother" unit. You can program the sensor so if it is moved more than a few feet, if the temperature changes or it loses power it will call something like 3 different phone numbers with an automated message. Also it has gps built in for tracking. I can't justify it (yet) but I can see if you had mulitple trailers/job boxes out it would help.


----------

